

Google Unexpectedly Withdraws Its Latest ITC Complaint Against Apple - sbashyal
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/02/googles-motorola-unexpectedly-withdraws-its-latest-itc-complaint-against-apple/

======
sbashyal
Is this indicating that Apple and Google are trying to reach an agreement or
is there other possible explanations?

